# Регулировка жесткости клавиатуры аккордеона.



## oleg45120 (26 Фев 2012)

Добрый день. Приходилось играть на различных итальянский аккордеонах, и у всех жесткость клавиатуры была различная. У каких-то инструментов очень легкая, почти невесомая, у каких-то тугая, требующая активную работу пальцев. Хотелось бы узнать, как происходит регулировка жесткости при создании инструмента, можно ли жесткость клавиатуры изменить? Есть какие-нибудь стандарты по жесткости или все индивидуально.

P.S. Кстати, глубина у разных инструментов тоже различна. Видимо тоже не пришли еще к единому знаменателю. Мне, например, очень мелкая клавиатура не нравится


----------



## Vladimir Zh (27 Фев 2012)

По поводу жёсткости есть очень много нюансов. 
Первое: часто мы воспринимаем клавиатуру как жёсткую, а на самом деле она просто не "пущена на ход". Мне пришлось как-то регулировать правую механику на Акко, сделанном при Авралёве-старшем. Замеряю граммометром - 250 г! Ужас! После того, как убрал затиры в механике, сделал точечную смазку силиконом, отрегулировал подъём клавиш (дрюк), напряжение на клавиши стало - стандартные 125 г. И ЭТО БЕЗ РЕГУЛИРОВКИ ПРУЖИН.
Второе: низкая посадка клавиш, плюс неправильное соотношение высоты белых и чёрных клавиш даёт эффект вязкости и на такой клавиатуре физически неудобно играть.
Третье: клавиатуры на мюзетных аккордеонах в основном низкой посадки. Но должно работать правило: чем ниже клавиатура, тем легче она должна быть. Иначе игра превращается в мучение.
Четвёртое (тоже встречается очень часто): исполнитель просит облегчить механику, а у самого проблемы с руками. Ну, облегчу я (всему, правда есть предел), а проблема то останется. Руки лечить надо.
И последнее. Механику надо делать индивидуально под исполнителя. "Что русскому хорошо, то немцу - погибель".
На счёт стандартов: на инструменте с ломаной декой дрюк белых примерно 4-5 мм (чёрные регулируем относительно белых), на прямодечных инструментах (не мюзетных) - чуть больше. 
Всё это проверено на личном опыте (за плечами конса, работа на сцене и почти тридцать лет работы мастером).
Беда в том, что на фабриках (на наших особенно) регулировкой занимаются мастера очень далёкие от игры на инструменте. Иначе бы такой халтуры, которая сейчас встречается повсеместно, не было.


----------



## oleg45120 (27 Фев 2012)

Спасибо за подробный ответ. Я наши инструменты вообще не рассматриваю! Акко при своей цене никак не могут конкурировать с итальянцами ни по цене, ни по качеству, ни по внешнему виду


----------

